

Someone at work is trying to get me fired what should I do? - s-words


======
rgonzalez
Need more details to give you proper advise. Has this been going on for a
while? Was it something in particular that happen? Did it has to do with your
work or your behavior at work? Is hard to say.

I was once talked down to constantly by someone that wasn't my team lead.
However, I had to deal with him because my team needed he's team help. Anyhow,
I talked to my team lead and manager and let them know what was going on. They
knew this guy was out of place but couldn't do much at the time. And from that
time forward I just CC my team lead on everything for a while until things
calm down.

------
saiko-chriskun
I would quit, sounds like a terrible workplace to be in if someone can skew
internal politics enough to get you fired.

------
3825
How influential is this person who is trying to get you fired? What do they
have to gain by getting you fired?

